# Supersize She



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

most of you probably seen this but its on the net now..

http://www.flicklife.com/989769097660a5639506/Supersize_She_Woman_BodyBuilding.html


----------



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

Do you know anywhere thats has the full program to download. I never saw this one before and cant find a torrent anywhere and its not on limewire.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Amazing muscularity but did you hear her voice? She sounds like a teenage boy now, natural I don't think.

SD


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

That Joanna whatsherface??? A supreme example of everything wrong with BB'ing...I just hope she's happy in 2035 in the old folks home, no kids, no man, no cash, but happy memories.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I cant see it.....boo hoo


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Keyser Soze said:


> That Joanna whatsherface??? A supreme example of everything wrong with BB'ing...I just hope she's happy in 2035 in the old folks home, no kids, no man, no cash, but happy memories.


Did you watch it on TV a few years back? I just about remember it.

Predator


----------



## BigDom (Sep 1, 2006)

Its Joanna Thomas. I remeber watching that programme a while back, i wouldnt worry too much if you cant find it on the net as it seems to be repeated quite frequently.

BigDom


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

Predator said:


> Did you watch it on TV a few years back? I just about remember it.
> 
> Predator


Yeah I did, she used to be a gorgeous lass, she picked up the BB ball but then ran off the damn field with it.

I remember her parents talking about her, all the while they were trying hard not to say, "If only she'd cut back and be normal again!"

Sad case.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Anyone got any pics of this lady?


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Scott

Here's a link: http://www.five.tv/programmes/hiddenlives/supersizeshe/

Only one pic but there's a read up there too.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, she gets upset when people talk about chemical enhancement.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Keyser Soze said:


> That Joanna whatsherface??? A supreme example of everything wrong with BB'ing...I just hope she's happy in 2035 in the old folks home, no kids, no man, no cash, but happy memories.


Why is this an example of whats wrong with bodybuilding? In fact, what is wrong with bodybuilding?

What makes you think, she'll have no man, kids or cash and will end up in an old peoples home? Because she's a female bodybuilder? 

Suppose it will be better than having a vast amount of money in your old age whilst being lonely, no girl, no kids with no happy memories.



Keyser Soze said:


> Sad case.


I failed to see any "sadness" in the clip (apart from the fact she did not win her comp.

:jerk:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

She didnt win her comp?


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

hackskii said:


> She didnt win her comp?


In the above clip she came seventh mate.


----------



## BigDom (Sep 1, 2006)

i have to agree with ralphy's earlier post, i do not see why what she is doing is wrong, her dedication and commitment is no different to that of the top male pros, the only difference is that she is female. So why is it ok for men to train in that way and not women, at the end of teh day it is her choice and her life

BigDom


----------



## ElizaF (Apr 15, 2007)

As a female, I would rather be in that sort of shape than a 24-stone coach potato guzzling buckets of chicken and rivers of cola which are balanced on my three rolls on stomach fat whilst watching "them female bodybuilding freaks" on the TV through the lank tresses of my unkept hair.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Keyser Soze said:


> That Joanna whatsherface??? A supreme example of everything wrong with BB'ing...I just hope she's happy in 2035 in the old folks home, no kids, no man, no cash, but happy memories.


What an idiotic post. Why would you feel the urge to say that?

Lets be honest mate we have seen your physique and who knows if you will make 2035 as you are carry a lot of BF with 40+ inch waist&#8230;

what happens if you can not have kids ( if you don't have them) and what happens if you are single in and lonely when you grow older?

Why will she have no cash? Abit presumptuous is it not? Perhaps she will find her niche in training competitive bodybuilders and get paid thousands? Even more than u earn ( as if we don't hear about that all the time).

:gun:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

DB said:


> What an idiotic post. Why would you feel the urge to say that?
> 
> Lets be honest mate we have seen your physique and who knows if you will make 2035 as you are carry a lot of BF with 40+ inch waist&#8230;
> 
> ...


Spot on, baz.


----------



## Mr fixit (Mar 9, 2007)

Bodies needed for Teaching demo's if anyone is interested. Ideally you should live around the East Midlans/Anglia area.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

I've always wondered how and if the "add Joe Bloggs to ignore list" feature actually works. I think this is as good a time as any to test it out on a particular member!:rolleye11

:blowme:up good and proper biatch![/


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Keyser Soze said:


> That Joanna whatsherface??? A supreme example of everything wrong with BB'ing...I just hope she's happy in 2035 in the old folks home, no kids, no man, no cash, but happy memories.


Translation = I'm a misogynist

You know f all about Bodybuilding so zip it with silly ill-founded comments

Please


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

Well i think she looks awesome


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

If people wanna pay Joanna to take her clothes off then fair play. Its not my taste - sexually - but as a physique I think she is fantastic. Agreed she has lost a little femininity (sp) but only because she keeps in such good shape all year round.

Horse's and course's.

Agree with Baz tho, how can a 40" fatso come out with a line like that?!?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Agree with Baz tho, how can a 40" fatso come out with a line like that?!?


didnt know Ash had posted on this thread


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Frog said:


> Well i think she looks awesome


Well I think you look awesome :love1: :love1: :kiss:


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

That can't be healthy or right....Shes turning into a bloke, listen to her voice. I wouldnt be surprised if she stopped having her period.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Ralphy said:


> Well I think you look awesome :love1: :love1: :kiss:


agreed.

Also the whole manliness thing, it's not very nice - but the goal of these women is to be the biggest, you won't get that far without some androgens, sacrifices must be made.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Stanco said:


> That can't be healthy or right....Shes turning into a bloke, listen to her voice. I wouldnt be surprised if she stopped having her period.


What cant be right, female bodybuilding?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Stanco said:


> That can't be healthy or right....Shes turning into a bloke, listen to her voice. I wouldnt be surprised if she stopped having her period.


Dude, females are entitled to bodybuild. Hell, loads of female bodybuilders look a million times better on stage then some of the guys!!


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

Whats wrong with no period. Some of us have had none for two years!

The guys who have a problem with it in my opinion are jealous or insecure with themselves


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

> What an idiotic post. Why would you feel the urge to say that?
> 
> Lets be honest mate we have seen your physique and who knows if you will make 2035 as you are carry a lot of BF with 40+ inch waist&#8230;
> 
> ...


SO true!

I personally don't find it attractive in the slightest but the transformation in physique is simply mind blowing. I have huge respect for female bodybuilders.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

VENITIA!! you were on the tv recently, teen bodybuilding.. that young girl, Bernie's daughter was in ur gym


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

Teen bodybuilding...yeah im not quite a teen  ...wish id started out that young tho.

It was Kims gym in Catford. Always a pleasure to go down there and see the girls. Feels good to be with people who share the same passion. As Avril said on the programme we have to be thick skinned. Its true alot of people misunderstand it all unfortunately


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I agree with the jealous comment though. Alot of guys aren't knowledgable enough to gain competetive muscle so when women excell their physiques they turn it into an attack.. They say "muscly women look manly" etc.. I think you look very feminine Venitia  ..


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh cheers

Im just fed up at the moment with peoples stupidity

I mean im not even dieting at the mo, but i get the glances from people. Im dreading the diet, in the fact that although people assume you want all the attention because you're in this sport, its the time where you just want to hide.

I dont know if its just me, or if others feel like this. I feel like the more years i am into training, the more i'd prefer to hide under baggy clothes.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Believe it or not  but when I first started trainin all I wanted to do was buy clothes too damn small for me.. Now I struggle to find T shirts I like without them looking rediculous. I mean RIVER ISLAND sucks, XL is like small boys LOL! Plus jeans don't fit too good anymore but it's because of the types I wear.

Await witty comment from DB


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Frog said:


> Whats wrong with no period. Some of us have had none for two years!
> 
> The guys who have a problem with it in my opinion are jealous or insecure with themselves


No period, no babies, no problem here:love:

I think you look awesome too, this is V right?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Littleluke said:


> Believe it or not  but when I first started trainin all I wanted to do was buy clothes too damn small for me.. Now I struggle to find T shirts I like without them looking rediculous. I mean RIVER ISLAND sucks, XL is like small boys LOL! Plus jeans don't fit too good anymore but it's because of the types I wear.
> 
> Await witty comment from DB


Funny you should say.

I want to American Samoa, I looked at some of their shirts and they looked the size of bed sheets, they were massive, an XL was way to big for me and I wear XXL here in the States, I saw some shirts that had 4X on them, they were mind boggling.

Those were the biggest people I ever saw in my life, with massive forearms, hell even the women were huge.


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah its me V.

Thing is, i didnt used to care. But i recently got engaged and the thought that i could have messed everything up for our future does make me feel bad.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Frog said:


> Yeah its me V.
> 
> Thing is, i didnt used to care. But i recently got engaged and the thought that i could have messed everything up for our future does make me feel bad.


Only time will tell V.. yes u have prob made it harder to have kids.. but remember if u2 decide to try that he is as much as fault from takin AAS aswell lol! 

anyway get of the internet and go buy me a bday pressie for next friday!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Issit your birthday? I'll send you some p0rn


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

I think he's already got enough of that


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

He'll never get enough of it! p0rn to baz is like McDonalds to a fat kid. It's an unhealthy addiction lol


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i feel sorry for her. in fact i feel sorry for all the femail bb's. most if not all once very pretty with feminine voice. its hard work as it is but being femail is even tougher. all the hard work but very little financial reward.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Frog said:


> I think he's already got enough of that


WHAT?!!! oh yeah.. coz i am the one who bought loads from the dodgy guy in the laundrette the other day!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Frog said:


> Yeah its me V.
> 
> Thing is, i didnt used to care. But i recently got engaged and the thought that i could have messed everything up for our future does make me feel bad.


Do you know how many hearts you just broke with that little bomb you just dropped?


----------



## onestepforward (Feb 15, 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/supersize%2Bshe/video/xt1ck_supersize-she

There's the full program is anyone wanted to watch it.


----------



## k02 (Jan 9, 2008)

onestepforward said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/supersize%2Bshe/video/xt1ck_supersize-she
> 
> There's the full program is anyone wanted to watch it.


Full? I don't think so...

This is a censored version. Her naked scenes (what a 'clit'!) were cut out...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

SportDr said:


> natural I don't think.
> 
> SD


Amazes me a person would even make a comment like this about a bb:rolleyes:


----------



## punkfloyd (Dec 26, 2007)

Personally i don't see anything wrong with this...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I just cant get over their voices. At first I thought a couple of dudes were talking.


----------



## punkfloyd (Dec 26, 2007)

Don't ya find that kinda sexy though?

OOPS! i said that out loud....


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

its my first post on here so maybe i'm kinda off the mark...it always strikes me as funny how people generally sneer at female bodybuilders trying to excel at their chosen sport. There are vastly more women in this country who (for example) get pregnant at 16, smoke, drink, become obese, and live on benefits for most of their lives. to be quite honest, i know who i have more respect for.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Id tap that, would love a gf that is a body builder!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

tommy28 said:


> its my first post on here so maybe i'm kinda off the mark...it always strikes me as funny how people generally sneer at female bodybuilders trying to excel at their chosen sport. There are vastly more women in this country who (for example) get pregnant at 16, smoke, drink, become obese, and live on benefits for most of their lives. to be quite honest, i know who i have more respect for.


Thats a good post mate - reps for that

So to the average bloke they dont 'attractive', its what they wanna do, their in the same game as us and they (especially her) are busting a gut!

I have mad respect for FBBers because of a) how tough it is for a female to gain muscle mass and B) the general view of female BBing.

I can guarentee they'd kick 70% of board members asses (myself to) around the gym!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

what are her measurements as in biceps and stuff?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

offo said:


> what are her measurements as in biceps and stuff?


Bigger than yours

and probably 10x bigger than mine


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

There was some women on here, Tatyana or something I thought she was absolutly stunning! She banned so she cant reply but id tap that! - no offence if shes some ones mrs who use this forums -.- That pic is not me and I dont live in aldershot!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

got 4:55 god she has a blokes face


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

haha ah24 shes is plenty bigger than me I bet her penis is too


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Keyser Soze said:


> That Joanna whatsherface??? A supreme example of everything wrong with BB'ing...I just hope she's happy in 2035 in the old folks home, no kids, no man, no cash, but happy memories.


No cash? she gets $120000 a year just from memberships to her website lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

tommy28 said:


> its my first post on here so maybe i'm kinda off the mark...it always strikes me as funny how people generally sneer at female bodybuilders trying to excel at their chosen sport. There are vastly more women in this country who (for example) get pregnant at 16, smoke, drink, become obese, and live on benefits for most of their lives. to be quite honest, i know who i have more respect for.


Yah, but adding in male hormones is as much of a turnoff to me as a guy that takes female hormones to be like a woman.

To each their own, I guess but in the end manipulating hormones have its own set of consequences. Those chicks sound like dudes.



YetiMan said:


> There was some women on here, Tatyana or something I thought she was absolutly stunning! She banned so she cant reply but id tap that! - no offence if shes some ones mrs who use this forums -.- That pic is not me and I dont live in aldershot!


Tat is hot, she has a great body and is totally natural.



noturbo said:


> No cash? she gets $120000 a year just from memberships to her website lol


Welcome to capitilism, bet money most of those dudes are looking to hook up.

I can appreciate a nice body but within the gender aspect of things, I like women that are muscular but not like overly muscular, I do like a guy or girl that takes care of himself or herself, this is my respect back to them.

But, there comes a point in both genders that just make things out of the ordinary or even odd.

Sorry, circus freak stuff just takes me back in the astetic part of things.

Greg Valentine comes to mind here....

Sorry, just my perspecive here......

Sorry if I offend.....


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Sorry but i dont find women attractive like this. Does nothing for me, look like a bloke.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

You know there was a time when people thought the big monster pro BB males were sad. And they had no money as bodybuilding was not making the cash for pro's like it is now.

I dont think what she is doing anything different to any other passion someone does that they like. Sure she looks freakish and more like a man than a woman but there are men that go nutts for muscle woman. She's making a living off it and doing what she loves.

Good for her. Plus she's got a body most of us here would dream to have... minus the tits...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

dont get me wrong im not knocking her for her commitment.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

not having a bash at anyone here but... it's her choice... respect for looking huge.. most of us couldn't get like that in our life time...not my cup of tea in a woman but it will be for someone out there!

there's some one for everyone... even if your fuking ugly!.... lol :blowme:


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Sorry but i dont find women attractive like this. Does nothing for me, look like a bloke.


agreed totally:embarasse


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

SportDr said:


> Amazing muscularity but did you hear her voice? She sounds like a teenage boy now, natural I don't think.
> 
> SD


Errrrrr???

Anyone who has been bodybuilding for longer than 3 years knows shes not natural..but WHO CARES?

Ronnie coleman wasnt natural, arnold schwarzenegger wasnt natural, jay cutler, vic martinez, flex wheeler were/are not natural.

Marion jones, tim nontgomery, dwaine chambers (probably all the other sprinters) are/were not natural.

You think that floyd mayweather, ricky hatton, joe calzaghe, mike tyson, fedor emelianko, bob sapp etc etc are/were all natural?

Mate...when you get to the top in any sport, it becomes increasingly rare that anyone is natural...bodybuilders just get more stick for it because you can see the muscles more visible.

It always never seizes to amaze me how many people on a BODYBUILDING forum seem to have such fresh views (like theyve been training for maybe a few months) and then they have the audacity to start criticising someone like joanna thomas.

I like her and hope she does well, she wont win a ms olympia though imo because there are other superior female bodybuilders to herself but MASSIVE RESPECT TO JOANNA FOR FOLLOWING HER DREAM AND IGNORING THE HATERS AND DOING HER THING!!!

In as far as attraction, cant say im a fan of the female bodybuilder look, i dont dislike it tho, im not one to start screaming 'ewww thats gross, shes so ugly and manlike', shes got quite a pretty face (in off season), her body looks really good in off season when her curves return and bodyfat goes higher...so i think shes quite attractive and seems like a nice person aswell. She also has fans all over the world who are paying her money each month to be part of her site, so obviously there are quite a few people who like her!

Give the girl some respect, shes a professional athlete in the same sport as us (well, maybe only 1% of us, because it seems that many people on 'BODYBUILDING' boards dont even like bodybuilding at all:rolleyes:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Britbb said:


> Errrrrr???
> 
> Anyone who has been bodybuilding for longer than 3 years knows shes not natural..but WHO CARES?
> 
> ...


Great post mate

Speaking of off-season FBB....Melissa Detwiller...lovely jubbly


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

blimey cracking ar$e and tit$


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Great post mate
> 
> Speaking of off-season FBB....Melissa Detwiller...lovely jubbly


Miss detwellirirjrydetesteserer (whatever her name is lol).

She is stunning, mmmmmm.

She is an example of a female bodybuilder i think looks super sexy!

But she doesnt do that well on stage, i mean i think shes only just turned pro...shes not gonna go particularly far in female bodybuilding imo. Like joanna she has a pay site also so probably mints it in with it.

I started winding one of my friends up because there is a clip of her squatting with 3 plates per side for 10 reps and only on the last 2 reps does she strain...i always tease him that shes stronger than him hehe. 'Come on mate, gotta go heavier in order to beat melissa detwiller' lol.:lift:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

melissa is fooking awesome, **** shes hot


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I would definately....

http://hubpages.com/hub/Melissa_Dettwiller_Pictures_And_Videos


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> I would defiantely....
> 
> http://hubpages.com/hub/Melissa_Dettwiller_Pictures_And_Videos


amen bro, very very very very shagable


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

I like where this is going


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

brittbb well said mate i couldnt agree more.hat off to her as well.there will always be some one to criticise you no matter who you are and what youve achieved unfortunately.

numptys:gun:


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Mmmmmm, watched this the other night, no knocking the amount of hard work, effort and dedication, each to their own i guess, not for me though, like being a girly girl with a bit of muscle!!! Although couldnt wait for my next training session to kick ass! Followed that by watching Jay Cutler and Ronnie Coleman DVD, typical evening at my house lol.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Fitness ladies have the best bodies specially just out from competition when they not so extreme lean. BB woman are a little excessive for me. but the pic at the top of this page is very sexy. Is that really a a bodybuilder?


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

yup, she is. you can see her youtube vid if you click on the image. also the girl on jodes` avy, she ain`t bad either  natural girls are always better i think


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

That's jodes in her avatar genan. She's got a great body. Our resident babe.


----------

